# Burton Invader?



## Helgaiden (Nov 30, 2009)

So I finished up buying stuff for this season and as anyone on a budget, I hit the "big box" stores. Bindings and board aside, I had a $25 coupon and $50 gift card to use at The Sports Authority. 3 Boots caught my eye: K2 Raider Boa, Burton Moto, Burton Invader. The others included some Salomon boots that were exclusive to the store which i heard were crap, some SIMS boots which I also heard to stay away from, and a few others. The K2 Raiders were very comfy, light, and I liked the BOA system but I felt the knob stuck out too far and feared it would pop up and loosen if I fell (i still consider myself a beginner, only been out a handful of times but I plan on going more). Even one size larger still couldnt get my foot in the K2 Transit Boa so those were a no go. The Burton Motos were alright but I was kind of iffy on them. The Burton Invader was much more comfy and easy to get on and lace up and stuff. Ended up getting the 09-10 Invader boots but from my understanding, its an entry level boot. Im sure it'll get the job done as im nobody to be too picky of these things but what do you guys think of these boots? Anyone have any experiences with them? I wouldnt think too much since its a new boot but hey, lets hear it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

i think they are a 2 on burtons stiffness scale. they handflexed in the store real easy. prolly hard to beat for the price. but all the message boards will say the same thing "it doesn't matter how they look or how much they are, all that matters is if the fit properly". I'll admit, walking around in boots in the store is totally different than having them on for a few runs. I know there are some really good boot fit guides around. If you find that they fit, use them for a season or two and keep your eyes open for others that fit your foot properly. just my opinion.


----------

